# AA Modifier use for non-anesthesiologists



## aslonsky (Oct 5, 2010)

I haven't been able to find any documentation on this anywhere, but I bill for Pediatric ICU physicians who often administer anesthesia, while another physician is performing the procedure. Can these physicians use modifier AA on their charges? Certain insurances require some type of modifier on all anesthesia charges and I am not comfortable using AA because of how it is worded. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 5, 2010)

Look at the 99149-99150


----------

